

Using GCC with TI Stellaris Launchpad – A more in depth look - wmat
http://eehusky.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/using-gcc-with-ti-stellaris-launchpad-a-more-in-depth-look/

======
JonnieCache
Context: the stellaris launchpad is a Cortex-M4 based development board which
TI were selling at 2 for $5. If you don't know what that means it's basically
an ARM arduino.

Like everyone else I ordered the limit of 2 boards and six months later I
received them, having forgotten the plans I originally had for their use, so
this article is a welcome kick up the arse to actually use some of the toys in
my drawer.

~~~
eehusky
Thats exactly what the Recursive Labs post did for me and what prompted me to
start writing everything down. This post is kind of dry (I didn't expect this
kind of traffic), but the next two have a lot more interesting stuff in them
so be sure to check back!

~~~
wmat
Hey, thanks for writing up that post, eehusky. I look forward to the future
posts. Just as you were inspired by the Recursive Labs post, so to has yours
inspired me.

------
stephengillie
One of the coolest parts about this device is that it can be a USB input
device (mouse & keyb at least) with the right drivers. I've thought about
storing passwords on one instead of in a password manager. A couple of wires,
a button, and ~30 lines of code is all that's needed.

Any word on Energia progress? It works so well with my MSP430.

~~~
steevdave
They recently merged in the Launchpad support to master

